# Geneva 2012 - Volkswagen Golf Cabriolet GTI



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

ADD summary: Volkswagen showed a concept of the Golf Cabriolet GTI a year ago at Geneva and now presents the production version. With virtually identical specs and trim as the current Golf 6 GTI, the top down version should be a lot of fun to drive. We're still missing the roll hoop of the old cabrio as that seemed to add some balance to the stubby look of the Golf Cabriolet. So far no plans to offer this model here in the States, but we'll keep you posted.

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Hottest 'vert that VW makes. Will the U.S. ever see the Golf Cabriolet? It would seem that it might be VW's best-selling convertible in the U.S., since I assume it would be priced noticeably less than the Eos and it's not the Beetle (which doesn't even have a convertible variant yet).


----------



## SoCalMK6GTI (Apr 5, 2010)

Would love to see this in the states! :thumbup:


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

looks good


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I like it a lot and i dont like convertibles.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure of the purpose of a performance car without the strength structure the roof provides. Good for driving to the mall, I suppose. Slowly.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Hottest 'vert that VW makes. Will the U.S. ever see the Golf Cabriolet? It would seem that it might be VW's best-selling convertible in the U.S., since I assume it would be priced noticeably less than the Eos and it's not the Beetle (which doesn't even have a convertible variant yet).


You were saying?










In the U.S. it has always been either the Golf Cabrio or the Beetle Cabrio...the two do not show up at the same time. 

I'd still prefer this over either though...


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

*GTI Cabrio*

My wife and I were just discussing over the weekend how much we enjoyed our previous Cabrio, a 1999. I told her I would love to get a newer used one and build it up the way we would all love to. If this comes, it is for sure her next car, and would be a family keeper. PLEASE VOA, hook a brother up.


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

I would swap my 328i for this when my lease is up in two years with 100% certainty.
But it would be a chilly day in hell when I'd trade my current car in for a beetle.
Why why why why why can't we have this car?! It's stunning - the perfect sporty car for California!!


----------



## ThisIsTheLifeForMe (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally a VW that I would NOT like to see here, that's just a bad idea.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

Ummm......it's missing its handle.


----------



## TrannyCracker (Jan 31, 2006)

ThisIsTheLifeForMe said:


> Finally a VW that I would NOT like to see here, that's just a bad idea.


same here....WHY...that's sooooo wrong....


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Just in time for the MK7!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

I like it interested to see pricing :laugh:


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

wow, that's one gay looking car.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

ThisIsTheLifeForMe said:


> Finally a VW that I would NOT like to see here, that's just a bad idea.


Agreed, that is just awful. Call it a golf, but drop the gti name off of it, GTI has always been a hothatch, don't change it now. That has to be one of the ugliest verts on the market.


----------



## harveyJ (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bring it to the USA!*

What's VWA waiting for? This would be a very cool car to have here in The States. Let's see it!

Don't need all that power and would rather have better gas milage, but still, bring it on.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Just make a "GTI" or "R" version of the Eos.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

Krazee said:


> Just make a "GTI" or "R" version of the Eos.


saw the article on here as well :

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/02/29/volkswagen-drops-top-on-production-golf-gti-cabriolet-ahead-of-g/

i agree, and it would help eos sales also


----------



## KittyDub (Mar 8, 2010)

:heart: like it....wish it was a hard top convertable tho...bring it on!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Seems a bit ho-hum to me. It's cool and all, but was there something wrong with the EOS? Also, the bench rear seat is mentioned, but no picture.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

isnt this why we have an eos here?...


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

KittyDub said:


> :heart: like it....wish it was a hard top convertable tho...bring it on!


It is, its called an Eos


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Looks more like the Eos and not so much as a Golf. Not saying that's necessarily a bad thing mind you....


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

Having GTI and Convertible in the same model name is a sleight to the GTi. Golf convertible sure, but GTi's have never- and should never be a convertible


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

For some reason, I really like it! I'd be interested if they got the 0-60 in the mid to low 6 second range. Just saying. But non of that matteres since it's not comming here. VW I'm tired of your sh*t! Bring us the models that the rest of the world gets! You can't be #1 in the world without the US market. Apperantly you are unaware of that.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Kzoo said:


> For some reason, I really like it! I'd be interested if they got the 0-60 in the mid to low 6 second range. Just saying. But non of that matteres since it's not comming here. VW I'm tired of your sh*t! Bring us the models that the rest of the world gets! You can't be #1 in the world without the US market. Apperantly you are unaware of that.


:thumbup: X2


----------



## thtninjather (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not a fan on MkV and MKVI, they shouldve brought the Scirocco to America(personally). But if they add the roll bar(like the older ones), pure sex if it was stock with bags.:thumbup:


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

This is the first time in a long time, I've gotten excited over a picture of a Golf.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

If VW brought that over I'd race to the dealership, throw a tent sleep overnite, and buy the sales guy breakfast to be the first guy on the list.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

ArcticFox said:


> If VW brought that over I'd race to the dealership, throw a tent sleep overnite, and buy the sales guy breakfast to be the first guy on the list.


My friend, I truely don't think your alone here. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

Its sort of great that VW is coming out with all these cars, but the marketing sucks. It is obvious that cars like this, the Lupo, the Polo, the Phaeton, etc are really unmarketable here in the US. The prices that cars would need to be sold at and the perception that VW is not a premium car, is what keeps it down here. Nice VW, but stop teasing us and take a chance on us for a change. Do what the Japanese did with the Lexus and Infiniti, sell at a loss, and get a market going, and stop selling high priced junk.


----------



## cmw88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wait... Let's all ponder the fact that this is a 'soft top' convertible! Why didn't they make it a hard top? Space... cm'on. Seems like the Golf Cabriolet is a bit redundant. Keep the EOS and produce a vehicle to compete with the Z4. Why no adapt the TT platform? It makes no sense.


----------



## i.want.a.dub (May 14, 2011)

The old Cabbies worked, this one literally looks like they sliced a straight line and went "yeah ok, lets build it". 

I think its terrible and I dont usually say that about any VW, I quite honestly like their styling through all gen's, even back to the hitler mobile days.. this is one of the only ones that Ill puke in my mouth a little when I see it.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice, when can we expect this in North America.


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

Why cannibalize Eos sales? Is there room for two?


----------



## deno (Dec 13, 2007)

We asked for a the Jetta Coupe and this is what you give us ???????????


Shame on you VW ....


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

CosmicSki said:


> Why cannibalize Eos sales? Is there room for two?


No, this should cost less than an eos. Thus it would sell better and in a short time frame probably kill the eos. It's really the same reason we don't get the scirocco. It's just too close to the Golf and they don't wanna take sales away from thier "go to" model. End result, we didn't get the Scirocco and we won't get the GTI Cabrio. It's all just a damn shame that VWoA thought it was a great idea to show us more new stuff that we can't have! I'd rather just not know. Ignorance is bliss kinda thing, ya know.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Golf 7 is just around the corner...let's introduce a Golf 6 GTI cabrio now.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

VR6Now said:


> Golf 7 is just around the corner...let's introduce a Golf 6 GTI cabrio now.


Damn dude, 12 years and only 92 posts! Wow.

Of course they come out with it now. Everyone knows that the Mk7 is on it's way and they need to try to keep people buying the MkVI until then. So they drop this on the rest of the world to try to avoid people just staying in thier old cars until the Mk7 comes out.


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Krazee said:


> Just make a "GTI" or "R" version of the Eos.


^^ This. Why ruin a good thing?


----------



## theJUIC3MAN (Jul 11, 2010)

0-60 in 7.3 for a turbocharged engine is disgraceful. VW should be ashamed; all of their competitors have tuned the same size engine with much better efficiency. :thumbdown:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Bring this over and ditch the EOS.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I wonder why they shot it with Detroits and not the new Serrano wheels.


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Dollars to doughnuts, it'll never fly here...

Unless they deep six the Eos. Hmm. Now there is a thought! 

After all, they killed the manual in the US two years ago :banghead:


----------



## hiplazma (May 31, 2009)

doing it wrong they should have made a rwd roadster


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Don't want.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

theJUIC3MAN said:


> 0-60 in 7.3 for a turbocharged engine is disgraceful. VW should be ashamed; all of their competitors have tuned the same size engine with much better efficiency. :thumbdown:


Anything under 12 is plenty fast.


----------



## skoolio (Sep 24, 2003)

I would have liked to see it have a handle. Still nice though.


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

theJUIC3MAN said:


> 0-60 in 7.3 for a turbocharged engine is disgraceful. VW should be ashamed; all of their competitors have tuned the same size engine with much better efficiency. :thumbdown:


Yeah, and they SUCK....

I would much rather have smooth useable power, than some big number to brag about to the kids in the parking lot...

What kind of turbo do you have in that SE????:facepalm:


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

By no means can this carry the GTI badge. Roof is gone; there goes the structural rigidity and the natural handling of the GTI. I’m sure there's extra weight that should be factored in, chassis bracing to compensate for the lock of solid roof and the soft top mechanics. This should be on only branded as a Cabrio. VW please loose those LEDs, looks like glitter on a cheap . . .. :beer:
All of us that do buy the GTI, is for its exclusivity and individualism. Stop watering it down just for sales. Look what happened to Chevy and their SS badging on non performance cars such as the previous gen Malibu.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

85GTI said:


> Anything under 12 is plenty fast.


:what:!? :screwy:


I understand it's gonna be a pig due to all the bracing for regidity but if it's gonna carry the GTI badge they need to get it in the mid 6's. Period.


----------



## i.want.a.dub (May 14, 2011)

theJUIC3MAN said:


> 0-60 in 7.3 for a turbocharged engine is disgraceful. VW should be ashamed; all of their competitors have tuned the same size engine with much better efficiency. :thumbdown:


they could easily get more power out of the standard 2.0t motors. Ever hear of the golf R? a very similiar 2.0T making the figures of the cars you are comparing it to

Not too mention - a simple reflash from a tuner of your choice on the standard 2.0t and you are plenty fast, 260hp/290ftlbs with no supporting mods is plenty too have fun with in a FWD. :screwy:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Don't like it. Reminds me of Nissan's Murano "thing"


----------



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

*great looking*

Last year during my visit to autostad I had chance to seat in one and play around with it.The audi version very nice to.they look great with top up and down . I hope to see it on the US


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

quailallstar said:


> Don't like it. Reminds me of Nissan's Murano "thing"


OH GOD I JUST THREW UP A LITTLE BIT! Why would you subject us to the horrors of this vehicle so early in the morning?!


----------



## keithR32 (May 7, 2006)

Rollbar Please


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

I can accept this without a GTI badge, otherwise bleh.


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

i.want.a.dub said:


> they could easily get more power out of the standard 2.0t motors. Ever hear of the golf R? a very similiar 2.0T making the figures of the cars you are comparing it to
> 
> Not too mention - a simple reflash from a tuner of your choice on the standard 2.0t and you are plenty fast, 260hp/290ftlbs with no supporting mods is plenty too have fun with in a FWD. :screwy:


You're missing the point. The current 2.0t out of the box comparing to the competition out there is drifting behind, stock figures. Majority of the public don't have the intention to buy a a car just go to to a 3rd party to flash it for performance, risking voiding the warranty. Yes I heard about the mod friendly dealers.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

A convertible or a 4 door should not have a GTI badge on it. :thumbdown:

Same goes for this:



















Takes away from the original spirit of the car.


----------



## Los Putos (Feb 15, 2009)

xola3que said:


> wow, that's one gay looking car.


Agreed. Thank God it will stay in Europe. I wouldn't want my peers associating me with this car.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

I like it and wish VW would bring it here. However, I do prefer this version of it:












Helltime said:


> Call it a golf, but drop the gti name off of it, GTI has always been a hothatch, don't change it now.





Golf_kris said:


> Having GTI and Convertible in the same model name is a sleight to the GTi. Golf convertible sure, but GTi's have never- and should never be a convertible





nemo1ner said:


> A convertible or a 4 door should not have a GTI badge on it.


Tell that to the UK, which got Golf Cabriolet GTIs from the factory, 1983-1993, complete with the GTI DX engine.










:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Yes, a watered down version of the GTI which was sold anywhere but the country it originated from. :thumbup:


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> A convertible or a 4 door should not have a GTI badge on it. :thumbdown:
> 
> Same goes for this:
> 
> ...


Well, that's one opinion..:facepalm:



I say VW should sell everything they make here, and let the people who want one, buy one...:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

LMGS said:


> Well, that's one opinion..:facepalm:


Pardon me for having my own opinion.  I also believe they should not have never made a Mustang with a V6 engine. 

The Convertible is a dog: 0-60 in 7.3 seconds? :screwy:

For comparison:

MK4 GTI 1.8t: 6.5 seconds
MK4 GTI 24V VR6. 6.5 seconds
MK3 GTI 12V VR6 7.1 seconds
MK5 GTI: 6.7 seconds

2012 Honda Civic SI: 6.4 seconds.

Slower than one of the worst GTI's built?

The Convertible GTI has the same 0-60 time as a Kia Sportage. For a car that used to be able to hang with sports cars of its day, now finds it trying to compete with family sedans. VW should concentrate on keeping the GTI special with performance to back it up, rather than dressing it all up simply to gain sales. Don't get me wrong, the car looks pretty, but it shouldn't be badged simply on looks.

Never mind, what was I thinking? You convinced me.

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15555757.jpg


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

O look....another great Volkswagen we won't get in the States. C**ktease.:beer::laugh:


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> Pardon me for having my own opinion.  I also believe they should not have never made a Mustang with a V6 engine.
> 
> The Convertible is a dog: 0-60 in 7.3 seconds? :screwy:
> 
> ...


"I also believe they should *not* have *never* made a Mustang with a V6 engine." 

So you believe they should have made a mustang with a V6?? I think they did...

Looks like your *ONLY* gauge of performance is 0 to 60 times.. VWs aren't made for drag racing...

But hey, everyone is welcome to their opinion... And in my opinion if it has the GTI engine, suspension, and interior, then it should be labeled as a GTI..


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Thank you grammar nazi.

I base the GTI on performance. The GTI is supposed to be the higher performing vehicle and distinguished as such from the other models offered.

I guess if I take a 2.5L Rabbit and swap all the parts from a GTI, I should put a badge on it. 


:thumbdown:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> For comparison:
> 
> MK4 GTI 1.8t: 6.5 seconds
> MK4 GTI 24V VR6. 6.5 seconds
> ...


Oh, no... you realize that's a calling-card for a certain someone to come running, right? :laugh::facepalm:



nemo1ner said:


> Yes, a watered down version of the GTI which was sold anywhere but the country it originated from.
> 
> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/15555757.jpg


The convertible GTI had all of the hard-top GTI mechanical equipment. Watered down? No. A bit slower? Yes, of course, because it was around 300 pounds heavier. Furthermore, your little meme is amusing because there were once the following in Europe, including Germany:
Scirocco GTI
Polo GTI
Lupo GTI

Back to the watered down deal: If anything was watered down, it was the American Rabbit GTI.
Euro Golf I GTI top speed: 115 mph; 0-60: 8.3 seconds
Euro Golf I cabrio GTI top speed: 107 mph; 0-60: 9.3 seconds
American Rabbit GTI top speed: 103 mph; 0-60: 9.63 seconds
opcorn:


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

nemo1ner said:


> Thank you grammar nazi.
> 
> I base the GTI on performance. The GTI is supposed to be the higher performing vehicle and distinguished as such from the other models offered.
> 
> ...


You're welcome...


Just what do you think a GTI is??? It *is* a Golf, or Rabbit, with higher performance parts..

GTI is just a trim level, nothing more...


----------



## i.want.a.dub (May 14, 2011)

CosmicSki said:


> You're missing the point. The current 2.0t out of the box comparing to the competition out there is drifting behind, stock figures. Majority of the public don't have the intention to buy a a car just go to to a 3rd party to flash it for performance, risking voiding the warranty. Yes I heard about the mod friendly dealers.


If power was of that big of a concern to the average buyer, then they would buy something else. Its pretty simple really.

Tell me why VAG should offer more power out of the box for their lower end cars? 200hp and 210ftlbs is plenty in this segment. Your statement makes no sense, they could squeeze every drop of power out of it if they wanted but they don't... Im sure you can figure out why if you think about it.

I would not say they are drifting behind. Look at the VW R and Audi S models who utilize a similar 2.0T - those come in around 265hp - so there is your proof they can make the same power as the makes your comparing them to. Maybe it doesn't float your boat but drive any of the cars you want to compare to and then drive a 200hp GTI or GLI, most people, especially the average buyer, would still take the latter.


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

VWoA should discontinue the sale of the Eos here because it is overpriced and a slow seller. VWoA needs to bring the Cabrio to the states. Why? Because it looks better than, cost less than & will sell much faster than the Eos.


----------



## nxqsabl (Aug 2, 2006)

*Too Ricey*

I'll stick with the A1 Cabriolet. A true classic!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

xola3que said:


> wow, that's one gay looking car.


Lmfao. I know right?


I can't wait though. *Now that VW has a car with LED's, people can't hate on earlier models who mod them in.* Vortex arguments always say "keep LED's on BMW's and Audi's" but now that VW has a car with 'em, where's their argument?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

well...I can say it's pretty ugly. It might be a better sell than the Eos based on price, but dear god it'd suck to throw all that development money down the drain for 5 years worth of Eos and a recent (minor) facelift. Doubt we'll see it coming to the states, considering we'll probably expect a beetle convertible in the near future...and the new better already has a high performance variant utilizing the same engine, and similar suspension components to the GTi, add in that the newer masculine styling of the new beetle will make the vert not so "Chic" and many guys might actually consider it...bringing this car to the states would likely hurt VW's desire for world dominance more than it'll help it.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't for see this ever making it to the states. VW will discontinue the EOS in 2014 and re brand it in in the US 2015 as a soft top Passat Cabrio. As an EOS owner I have really enjoyed all the features my girl has offered, but I bought the EOS for one reason, its a hard top convertible. This is my 5th VW I could not of made a better choice, don't knock it until you have driven one...top down or up it is unlike any other vw.

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/volkswagen/2015-volkswagen-passat-cabriolet-ar92368.html


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

DubsNpugs said:


> I don't for see this ever making it to the states. VW will discontinue the EOS in 2014 and re brand it in in the US 2015 as a soft top Passat Cabrio. As an EOS owner I have really enjoyed all the features my girl has offered, but I bought the EOS for one reason, its a hard top convertible. This is my 5th VW I could not of made a better choice, don't knock it until you have driven one...top down or up it is unlike any other vw.
> 
> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/volkswagen/2015-volkswagen-passat-cabriolet-ar92368.html


That article was from two years ago.... Plus I don't think they know what they are talking about??

"VW has decided to *drop the sedan* from its lineup. In its place will be a revamped CC and this Cabriolet." 

VW is not dropping the Passat sedan, and this is the first I've heard of a Passat Cabriolet.. I think if VW was serious about this, we would have heard something about it by now..


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

To everyone who is so excited about this thing... why not just go buy an eos???


----------



## LMGS (Sep 21, 2007)

firstorbit84 said:


> To everyone who is so excited about this thing... why not just go buy an eos???


$35 to $40 thousand, and I've heard the heavy roof sitting in the trunk messes up the handling...

Well, that, and it is UGLY.....


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

MrSavvy said:


> Lmfao. I know right?
> 
> Vortex arguments always say "keep LED's on BMW's and Audi's" but now that VW has a car with 'em, where's their argument?


VW is pretty weird about it. The Touareg has them,










Eos has them too...










CC gets them










Even the Tiguan gets them...










VW should just let the rest of the cars get them, it really makes a difference. The Audis look pedestrian without them.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*I'd buy it in a heartbeat!*

I have friends clammoring to buy my Eos. I love this. I hope my golf clubs fit in the trunk!


----------



## oojoshie85oo (Aug 14, 2010)

I think that the new design of the Golf/Cabriolet is awesome. Bringing back the Cabriolet would be a great idea for Volkswagen to increase profit. The EOS is nice but it's pricey, and I am not really a fan of the Bettle. The cabriolet would be a good competitor for the Mini Cooper & the Fiat.


----------



## The_Passenger (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd get this in a heartbeat. More reasonable than an Eos and not a Beetle.


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

The_Passenger said:


> I'd get this in a heartbeat. More reasonable than an Eos and not a Beetle.


 Probably the best way to sum it up right there.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I like it but its slow . . . they really need to slap a bigger turbo on or use the 3.2 because I guess the added weight of the drop town makes it too damn slow IMO


----------



## TheSilver337 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Im sorry*

This thing is ugly and it looks like butt! Over an EOS or even Covertible Beetle? :screwy:


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

.:R Driven said:


> Nice, when can we expect this in North America.


I think the NA release date for this car is the twelfth of never.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

The_Passenger said:


> I'd get this in a heartbeat. More reasonable than an Eos and not a Beetle.



I like it a lot. Yes its less than an EOS but I love the EOS too, just wish we could still get it in a manual here in Canada :banghead:

As for the Beetle - well, I think it has its charms too but its not for everyone.


----------

